
A House budget committee has likely killed the 2024 Moon landing - tolien
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/a-house-budget-committee-has-likely-killed-the-2024-moon-landing/
======
rman666
The aliens told us once not to go back to the Moon. They’re not going to tell
us again.

